# How to feed alfalfa pellets



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey everyone, Well I am offically out of Alfalfa and the only hay I could get I am totally disappointed in....6.50 a small sqare bale for at least 30%straw....orchard grass my ****....anyhoo, I bought 2 50lb bags of pellets today...how do I feed them? and, how much? Also, just to my milkers or Juniors and kids too?

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Everybody in our herd gets free choice alfalfa pellets. We have three does, two are in milk, one is a FF due later this month. Two three month old doelings, too.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Because I have so many goats the dry ones get 2lb ea bucks also and the milking does get at least 3 lb each Kids get all they will eat. Milkers have it out free choice after milking morning and evening and dry lot is also put out free choice so of course I can't be sure who gets how much but that is what I put out. If I could it would be feeders full all the time but can't right now.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Start slowly, alfalfa pellets and alfalfa hay are not interchangable. They can founder getting all the pellets they want the first time. As much as they will clean up in a few mintues, then increase slowly. I tried slowly adding alfalfa pellets when I fed alfalfa hay but of course nobody really ate them until there was no hay left  Vicki


----------



## CarlinsDarlin (Feb 8, 2008)

Sondra,
You said 2 lbs pellets for your bucks? My buck is 2 years old, still growing, and I've been feeding him 3 lbs a day - should I cut back? He also gets about a cup of grain on top (sprinkles ) - I've been wondering if he's getting too much. He is not overweight - just looks good. But I just wanted to check.
Kathy


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I would think your budk should do OK the way you're feeding him. Mine just get a scoop each along with their hay and a little grain, but my friend free feeds hers and they look better this year than I've ever seen them. All her goats get their pellets free fed in creep feeders. I'd feed the same way if I could find a good used creep feeder. I'm feeding mainly hay and then feed some alfalfa pellets in bowls and they clean them all up in about 15 minutes. Kathie


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: How to feed alfalfa pellets - UGH*

Okay...I went out this morning and filled the feeders with pellets...my grain feeders are set up like good hay feeders, so they have to put heads in to eat. Well, I guess I just annoyed the heck out of them....they must have thought WOW, morning grain in the barn!!! Well, once they discovered that it was only pellets (that they had never seen before), the muzzle's started whipping and they all pushed and shoved and moved from one place to the next and when it was all said and done they were looking at me with those...What the heck is going on eyes...and 60% of the pellets were on the ground...UGH...

Have a good one,
Paula


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

How funny - We have very nice 2nd cutting alfalfa hay, but my does will scarf down alfalfa pellets first - and eat the hay only when they are done. (We feed a measured amount, not free choice as I am just stretching my hay supply with the pellets).

Now when we tried to feed the pellets on the milk stand, they wouldn't have anything to do with them. Goats sure are funny!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You should see my does at shows, nobodies hay is safe! Even walking them down the isle to the ring they are trying to steal hay 

I have a cool photo of my alfalfa feeder Paula if you want to email me [email protected] Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

No dont' cut him back although I wouldn't be feeding grain to a buck not in rutt. I cut back on my bucks because of the cost and the amount of goats I have right now alot of which are going to the butcher this week or next and then the bucks will also get at least 3lb ea right now I have all the culls in with the bucks so that is why I cut back. to save costs.


----------



## CarlinsDarlin (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok thanks Sondra and Kathie. Just double checking. 
Kathy


----------



## BetsyMcNerney (May 12, 2008)

Would you feed alfalfa pellets to a wether? My milking doe has been offered up to 2 lbs alfalfa pellets per day sprinkled over her grain but only ends up eating about 1 lb. or less a day. My wether on the other hand is begging for alfalfa in any form but I was under the impression that wethers should not have it due to their tendency to produce urinary calculi. I'd love to put them out free choice like we do with their minerals and baking soda, but I've held back because of the wether's requirements. 
Betsy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Bucks and wethers should have alfalfa pellets but no grain unless in rutt. 
your doe however should not have alfalfa pellets on the stand but out free choice or 3lbs per day after milking and her grain


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

If a buck has free choice pasture, and I mean really good pasture with both grass, weeds, trees, etc. do they still need alfalfa pellets? My boys got them until the grass came in, but now that they have so much else to eat, I didn't think they needed them. My girls and young stock however get them free choice, and they only have limited pasture at the moment.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I have no brush or trees so cannot answer that question Vicki has lots of browse and would be the one to ask. but I think she still feeds alfalfa pellets. 
In my opinion I say yes because grass and grass hay is not a balanced cal/phos ratio but alfalfa is.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Our bucks do not get alfalfa pellets ever. They have a large pasture and graze constantly. In April to Sepetmberish they get pasture and hay only. In fall as the pasture dries we add hay. They do very well and are large and healthy. The grazing keeps their feet down too and they have to be trimmed much less often than the does.
Becky


----------

